# The UBER company IPhone -4 how we can get rid of it?



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Now that most UBER drivers have downloaded and are using the UBER driver app. on our personal IOS-7 phones, how do we get UBER to take back their nasty IPhone-7s?. I wonder if UBER is dragging their feet in order to keep charging drivers that $40.00 a month data fee?


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

You can mail in your phone:
http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=a5cb70e8a5250a14acfd62c9b&id=c3075bdc14


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Wait, can we do this nationwide or only in the California test markets?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

That is a good question'


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone/everyone can turn in their phone, use this link
http://www.shipmentmanager.com/form...=/Portal.aspx?MerchantID=2126&TargetPageID=32


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I turned my phone in in-person and got my deposit back the following week.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just downloaded the driver software onto my ipad mini from the houston link.... more than California, try it!

After I updated and logged onto my ipad I got an email from Uber making sure it was me, because they noticed the log in from a new device, the email says if that was you, Great, no problem... if not please change your password.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I got an email on Sunday that Denver had the option to install on personal phones now. 

Went to Monday office hours, took 10 minutes and they took their old phone back right then and there. Today the $100 deposit is already on this week's pending statement.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

In Tucson they let you have the drivers app. in your own phone but still you pay UBER the $10.00 a week. I wonder what the fee will be called now?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John said:


> In Tucson they let you have the drivers app. in your own phone but still you pay UBER the $10.00 a week. I wonder what the fee will be called now?


I Don't believe you!


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

i didnt pay any fee.... can i sell it in gazelle?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I just downloaded the driver software onto my ipad mini from the houston link.... more than California, try it!
> 
> After I updated and logged onto my ipad I got an email from Uber making sure it was me, because they noticed the log in from a new device, the email says if that was you, Great, no problem... if not please change your password.


Do you have " iPad Mini + Cellular " or "iPad Mini + Wi-Fi Only "?

If Wi-Fi only, do you use your phone as a hotspot? I have AT&T Plan with free use of phone as Hotspot. Therefore considering getting iPad Mini + WiFi and downloading Uber App instead of purchasing a new phone.

Use current phone for Phone/Text and iPad Mini for Uber App. Comments?


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

where can i get the uber app for ipad mini?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John said:


> In Tucson they let you have the drivers app. in your own phone but still you pay UBER the $10.00 a week. I wonder what the fee will be called now?


Hey @John is that you proudly displaying the Honorary Doctorate Degree?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

What group is that on FB? I'd like to join .. if I may.

I keep seeing where people were required to put up a deposit for the sh!tty iPhone.
Not me. Mine was sent in the mail and I didn't even have to pay the $10/week until
30 days into driving. Strange how the rules are so different for each state.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> What group is that on FB? I'd like to join .. if I may.
> 
> I keep seeing where people were required to put up a deposit for the sh!tty iPhone.
> Not me. Mine was sent in the mail and I didn't even have to pay the $10/week until
> 30 days into driving. Strange how the rules are so different for each state.


They are not different from market to market. They are simply arbitrary, even within each market.
I'll look up what groups I can find for you in Indiana.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Emmes I couldn't find a Indiana specific group. This is a fairly big non regional group. Send a join request. They run a Hirease background check tho! Hehe!

https://m.facebook.com/groups/726773547343265?ref=bookmark


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Do you have " iPad Mini + Cellular " or "iPad Mini + Wi-Fi Only "?
> 
> If Wi-Fi only, do you use your phone as a hotspot? I have AT&T Plan with free use of phone as Hotspot. Therefore considering getting iPad Mini + WiFi and downloading Uber App instead of purchasing a new phone.
> 
> Use current phone for Phone/Text and iPad Mini for Uber App. Comments?


2 year old ipad Mini with cellular, it's the only mini iPad that has a GPS. You need gps.
Tmobile service cost me $10.00 / month for 2.5 gigs of data when we added it to our family plan (new promotion)

Next step, mounting.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

rukawa said:


> where can i get the uber app for ipad mini?


This is the link I used today:



TheDude said:


> http://t.uber.com/byodHOUSTON


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

OK I was able to download from this link, but not being in Houston can I run it? I don't get charged any fees and I have 2 iphones from Uber, one was mailed to me randomly and one they gave me when I went to the office to show them my lyft statements for the $500 boner. I have been lending out the second phone to other drivers who had bad phones and had to mail the broken ones back, but I would sure like to use my own phone ultimately.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> OK I was able to download from this link, but not being in Houston can I run it? I don't get charged any fees and I have 2 iphones from Uber, one was mailed to me randomly and one they gave me when I went to the office to show them my lyft statements for the $500 boner. I have been lending out the second phone to other drivers who had bad phones and had to mail the broken ones back, but I would sure like to use my own phone ultimately.


Baron I think that the downloaded App is the same across the country. It loads the appropriate parameters based on your account login and GPS coordinates.
That said, this is just my opinion and not an established fact.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Baron I think that the downloaded App is the same across the country. It loads the appropriate parameters based on your account login and GPS coordinates.
> That said, this is just my opinion and not an established fact.


Or as Shakespeare once wrote:"_The app by any other name would suck as much._".


----------

